# String soll Anführungszeichen enthalten.



## Susanne81 (9. Nov 2007)

Ich möchte einem String genau diesen Wert zuweisen: 

```
String wert = "value="true"";
```
Nur geht das ja nicht wegen den Anführungsstrichen, wie muss ich das denn schreiben, dass mein String dann diese Anführungszeichen enthält??


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2007)

Das maskierungszeichen ist \


----------



## Susanne81 (9. Nov 2007)

Super danke, ging ja schnell


----------

